# Cross-Country Drive



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey guys, I am new to the frog scene and I have a few quick questions for ya. 

First, I am buying two tinctorius in a ten gallon planted viv. It has a fogger system and a timer for the lights and fog. The frogs will be a year old this august. The guy is asking 140 for the whole setup is this a good deal?

Secondly, I am moving to Columbus Ohio and wanted to take the tank with me. I live in Salt Lake City and the drive will take about 22 hours give or take split up over two days. What type of care can I take to insure minumal stress on the frogs. I assume it will be ok since they are shipped all over the nation but I still care about the animals health and happiness ya know? Thanks

John


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't do much frog shipping so I can't help you there - but I do think $140 is a good deal.

I usually pay about $1/gallon. So I would pay $10 for the tank. Since it's planted, add $10. 
Then you've got lights, depending on the type, they could be worth around $40. Hope for T5's - they are the best and easiest to work with in my experience. 
The fogger - could be good or bad. If it's a 'cool mist' style humidifier from a department store rigged up to the tank - that's good. If it's an Exo-Terra brand - definitely bad. The Exo foggers have given people all kinds of trouble. Just do a search and you should find some info.
The timer is probably fine as well. All in all, you're getting around $100 in equipment.

Now, the important question - what morph are the tincs? Cobalt? Azureus? Citronella? Anyway you slice it - $40 is a steal for two darts of any kind. 

So, to wrap up my long winded answer - yes, I think you got a GREAT deal on the frogs and tank. Now maybe someone will chime in and help you move to Ohio. 

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

You would definitely want to remove the frogs from the tank and keep them in a styro cooler for the trip. I would also put a small high/low thermometer in the cooler so that you can check it at rest stops to make sure that the frogs aren't getting too hot/cold.


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

afterdark said:


> Now, the important question - what morph are the tincs? Cobalt? Azureus? Citronella? Anyway you slice it - $40 is a steal for two darts of any kind.
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Right on - Cobalts are great first frogs. You'll see them out all the time and they should be breeding age once they hit about a year old. Males will start to call a bit sooner than that. Then pairs usually take a few clutches to work out the kinks. They will probably have some eggs mold over and some tads not make it at first.

Good luck!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Hi, I have my collection so many times its not even funny. Its a ten gallon tank? you can leave the frogs in it and cover it with a thick blanket. Taking the frogs out of the tank can stress them out. Obviously you dont want to leave them in the car unattended, with the heavy blanket it will keep it for a long time though. If you stop for the night just take the tank in with you. Its really no trouble for one ten gallon tank. The frogs are way less likely to stress if left in their tank. I have done both, just depends on the situation. Moving 15 tanks in the dead of winter/summer you might want to take the frogs out. But with that small of a tank, I personally would just leave them in, and cover the tank with a blanket. 

Good look!


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

frogmanroth said:


> Hi, I have my collection so many times its not even funny. Its a ten gallon tank? you can leave the frogs in it and cover it with a thick blanket. Taking the frogs out of the tank can stress them out. Obviously you dont want to leave them in the car unattended, with the heavy blanket it will keep it for a long time though. If you stop for the night just take the tank in with you. Its really no trouble for one ten gallon tank. The frogs are way less likely to stress if left in their tank. I have done both, just depends on the situation. Moving 15 tanks in the dead of winter/summer you might want to take the frogs out. But with that small of a tank, I personally would just leave them in, and cover the tank with a blanket.
> 
> Good look!


I agree, keep them in their ten gallon. I would keep the tank as dark as possible and keep the temperature from fluctuating by bringing it in when you stop aznd you should have no problems!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

When i moved to Florida I had about 10 tanks in the back of my Expedition, I left all frogs in their tanks. As long as you don't get out of the car and let it heat up you are OK. My trip was 2 days and i even had a pair lay eggs in transit.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

140 bucks for a planted viv with lights and fogger, timer is very good i have all my reptile tanks including my frog tanks all on timers. and as far as transporting frogs or any animals they do just fine in thier vivs if your moving or even just in deli containers with spag moss or moist paper towel. as long as the temps are right and the substrate in the container is moist you will be just fine.


----------

